# The copyist fonts set for sibelius & finale



## Nor (Apr 22, 2021)

The Copyist is a handwritten music and text fonts for Finale & Sibelius with lots of personality. Nothing else will get you as close to the look and feel of the classic Broadway scores à la Bert Kosow Style.









The Copyist Fonts Set for Sibelius & Finale ‣ NorFonts


12 fonts for a Professional Handwritten Jazz Scores! 🏷 All purchases are FINAL and NON-REFUNDABLE given the numerical nature of our products.




norfonts.ma





PDF samples: 

*The Copyist (Fin25)*
*Funk The Copyist*
*Funk The Copyist Full Score*
*Green Trees Are Bending 3*
*Viola – Symphony No. 9 1*
*Full score – SECOND PART 3*
*Prices and Responses 5*
*Viola – Dorico Prelude 2*
*Tuba – Dorico Prelude *2
*Beethoven Moonlight Sonata *5
*Constellations*
*Gershwin – Summertime* 7
*Clash Cymbal – Symphony No. 9*
*Flute 1 – Symphony No. 9 *1


----------

